# Rubber vs resin band



## petr321 (Feb 2, 2010)

Can someone please tell me the pros and cons to these two. Why would I want one over the other and if one is better then the other why does casio use both.


----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

The most immediate obvious difference is softness, a rubber band is much softer and hence can be more comfortable.

I don't have figures in front of me to prove either way, but I would imagine resin bands are cheaper.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

This is just my opinion mind you but I find rubber to be soft, comfortable, more flexible, however it does mark up easily, and with time from sweat and weather I think it could crack easier in the shorter term.

Resin I find to be more durable, it dosent mark up easily, I dont have any issues with comfort, but admittedly it isn't AS comfortable as rubber, and it lasts a long time.


----------



## petr321 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok so the resin does last longer. And rubber not seem to be that much more comfterable over resin to make a big diff. Thank for the info.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Resin is a generic term, it does not mean much since there is lots of different kinds of resins in straps.

G-Shocks have the highest grade/quality resin Poly Urethane resin. It is highly chemically resistant, have a great tensile strenght and long life time before cracking.

It is more expensive and higher quality material then rubber.

Rubber is natural, and do not last very long, but it is more comfortable.


----------



## petr321 (Feb 2, 2010)

Joakim Agren said:


> Resin is a generic term, it does not mean much since there is lots of different kinds of resins in straps.
> 
> G-Shocks have the highest grade/quality resin Poly Urethane resin. It is highly chemically resistant, have a great tensile strenght and long life time before cracking.
> 
> ...


That's the kinda info I was looking for.


----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

Hang on though... Watch straps are as far as I know synthetic rubber too, and this often is polyurethane. Polyurethane can be of a variety hardness, as seen on skateboard wheels that go from near rock solid to soft and flexible to the touch. 

I'm no chemist, but I don't think the GIEZ strap for instance is natural rubber. What it is, I don't know. But I wouldn't be surprised if it were softer polyurethane.

My assumption to cheapness came about from skateboard wheels (yeah, near ancient skateboarder here). Cheap skateboards, scooters, skates come with wheels that's hard and nasty. A nice, expensive longboard on smooth as silk soft wheels costs much more... I may be wrong here, but that was my logic.


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

What's behind your question?

I can't think of a time when you could choose one over the other for a specific watch.

Generally, 'resin', as I see it used around here, refers to a harder synthetic strap material that's usually well integrated with the watch body, design-wise. Consider the gwm-5600-1. There's no "rubber" strap that you could replace the stock resin one with. Similarly, for standard 20-24mm lug watches, you will find silicon, synthetic rubber, and natural rubber options, but I don't know if there is such a thing as a generic 'resin' strap you would swap in.


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

I have several Giez models that all have rubber bands. I'm not sure where the statement they mar easier comes from, that is certainly not consistent with my experience. I have also not had any issue with longevity, either, and some of mine are older models. They are, in my opinion, a lot more comfortable than the resin bands.


----------



## casiophile (Jun 5, 2007)

Casio uses real rubber? Are you talking about fake rubber or real, natural rubber? I'd be shocked to hear Casio actually uses natural rubber.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Casio uses a special resin on the Giez models, which resembles the look and feel of rubber.


----------



## casiophile (Jun 5, 2007)

Buzzbait said:


> Casio uses a special resin on the Giez models, which resembles the look and feel of rubber.


Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Buzzbait said:


> Casio uses a special resin on the Giez models, which resembles the look and feel of rubber.


Thats the watch I was thinking of when comparing the 2 :-!


----------



## Jack555 (May 27, 2015)

I know this post is old but for me the difference is essential. For some random reason I developed an allergy to rubber compounds. Phone cases made of the grippy material, in almost any color. The rubber on a car tire is worst case for me. 

The original Resin band on my Seiko Diver, as well as Casio Diver, Timex too do not bother me at all. The more slick and shiny the better off I am. 

I was at Disney and they have you where an electronic band that acts as a room key and pays for anything you want. Absolutely hypoallergenic. On the other hand, The Apple Watch band starts to burn my finger tips if I handle it.


----------

